# Dashboard Rattle Fix #1 - took about 30 minutes



## ccsportfan (May 7, 2010)

Sorry, was unable to attach pictures in the thread but links are there.:banghead:

Here is my quick fix for one of the rattles in my CC which seemed to originate from the trim around the speedometer. The cold weather in MN helped isolate the rattle!! When I took the trim off I noticed that VW uses metal clips to hold it the trim in place. The problem (I think) is that these clips slip and slide a bit and are not firmly attached. It causes the silver plastic trim piece to move around a bit while driving over bumpy roads. The plastic rubs against the metal clips and viola, you got rattles.

Here is what I used to keep the trim in it’s place;

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IvqV9a-fvmuqdESGIe9DJ7IlVv-VJqDo0LkSkyEg00U?feat=directlink

Step 1: I started by removing the trim from the left side by slowly prying it off with a wide flat screw driver (I covered the tip with packaging tap to keep the trim from any damage). Once I got it going, I was able to get my left hand fingers underneath it and got all the clips to release. Here is what it looks like after the trim has been removed.

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PmEZxMLfbM1WUJkPcoyGarIlVv-VJqDo0LkSkyEg00U?feat=directlink

Step 2: I stacked up three pieces of the double sided removable mounting pieces for each one of the location identified in the picture. Easy to work with and can be found in the local stationary or department stores.

I was very careful not to damage the LCD display and the plastic cover. I had a can of compressed gas dust remover on hand to clean up any lint or dust particles that might settle on the LCD screen while it was exposed. The hard part was not to tip the spray can as it could spew out liquid instead of gas.

Step 3: Reinstalled the trim with special attention to the right hand side as it was a bit tricky to get the trim back on. Not too bad just had to make sure the top of the trim was also seating properly.

Anyway, after I reinstalled the trim I took it for a test drive and thank goodness the rattle is gone!


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Good work!
This is one thing I have herd ocasionally and might just spend the time to do it my self now.
Thanks


----------



## mercurial (Nov 11, 2010)

milan187 said:


> Good work!
> This is one thing I have herd ocasionally and might just spend the time to do it my self now.
> Thanks


You know, VW has actually been using these darn metal clips for many years now, and one would think could have come up with means of holding the trim in place. This was as well an issue on the B5 passat forum, and recall members attaching felt to the clips to stop the rattles. 

mike.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Had no idea VW has been using these clips for so long.
Can I use some double sided tape instead or would not recommend it?


----------



## mercurial (Nov 11, 2010)

milan187 said:


> Had no idea VW has been using these clips for so long.
> Can I use some double sided tape instead or would not recommend it?


That, I don't know. The only remedy I recall reading was with felt - and with minimal success.

mike.


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

thanks for the tip! 
I occasionally have a rattle from this area and will use your method if it continues.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey ccsportfan,

let us know if it the rattle comes back.


----------



## ccsportfan (May 7, 2010)

Not sure if double sided tape will work. But I found this removable double side sticky at a local store for $4. The nice thing is that it can be stacked very cleanly. You would need at least 3 stacked up(may be 4) so that it will touch the back of the trim after you remount it. It will help keep the trim from moving around and create a bit of a pull on the clips to minimize movement. 

Funny thing is a few years ago... I had to add a audio device requiring removal of some dash trim in my 4Runner. The clips Toyota used were all plastic with embedded soft rubber. Totally made sense and no wonder the car was super quite with no rattles after 4 plus years of driving, even with a few off-road excursions.

Now I have to start working on the rattle #2 in the front passenger door. On second thought, I might skip rattle #2 and fix #3 first which will be easy. Will update.


----------



## pqerpqer (Nov 21, 2010)

You'd think VW would buy a Lexus and take it apart and figure out how to assemble a car that DOESNT rattle.


----------



## ccsportfan (May 7, 2010)

But then it can't be called the "People's car - Volkswagen". 

In all seriousness though, I think VW can fix these rattles by just spending $50 more per car. It will make the driving experience so much more pleasant.


----------



## Dion (Aug 30, 2003)

Nice! Gonna have to try this out. Unfortunately since it got cold I haven't been able to hear much of it. 



ccsportfan said:


> In all seriousness though, I think VW can fix these rattles by just spending $50 more per car. It will make the driving experience so much more pleasant.


There has to be a formula out there somewhere... _"For every $50 we spend making a car, the consumer has to spend $5000."_


----------



## ccsportfan (May 7, 2010)

milan187: Happy to report that today's commute was much nicer with one less rattle. Now I have to fix the other two... I know at least one of the reaming two should be an easily fix.

I am sure there is formula out there that forces VW to go cheap on 30K plus car.:screwy: In the meantime my friends, "Fahrvergnügen".


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

you know, its funny. Ever since reading this thread I've now noticed the rattle coming from the instrument cluster area as well. It pretty annoying. I'd say its more of creak/rattle when going over bumps on the freeway. I noticed it last night with the radio off. Ughhh they are totally frustrating !


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

ccsportfan said:


> milan187: Happy to report that today's commute was much nicer with one less rattle. Now I have to fix the other two... I know at least one of the reaming two should be an easily fix.
> 
> I am sure there is formula out there that forces VW to go cheap on 30K plus car.:screwy: In the meantime my friends, "Fahrvergnügen".


Thank you for the update. At least it doesn't seem to hard to fix (will have to do this soon).
I had an 08 rabbit before this car and it had 1-2 rattles that i got used to living with. Never any other problem though for 50K I owned it.

I agree I would pay slightly more to have a rattle free car and VW should know that. I wonder if the new 16k jetta rattles, LOL.


----------



## zznalg (Feb 19, 2006)

*Rattle #2*

I look forward to hearing your success at nixing rattle #2 in the front passenger door. My car has 475 miles and this one sprung up at about 300. It is constant now and sounds like it might be coming from the door's speaker. It's a rattle that's not loud and with a fairly high rate of frequency. It's a fast rattle. Thanks.


----------



## ccsportfan (May 7, 2010)

*Rattle Fix #2 - took 15 minutes*

Not going to believe this one. After spending sometime investigating, I think I have a fix for one more rattle. Here are the instructions;

Step 1: Open glove box
Step 2: Remove owner's manual
Step 3: Close glove box
Step 3. Move owner's manual to the trunk or leave it at home
Step 4: Test drive and you might be pleasantly surprised that another rattle is gone.

For some of you, the rattle you think is originating from the front passenger door may actually be coming from the glove box. 

Enjoy!


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

ccsportfan said:


> Not going to believe this one. After spending sometime investigating, I think I have a fix for one more rattle. Here are the instructions;
> 
> Step 1: Open glove box
> Step 2: Remove owner's manual
> ...



i aggred with you, the manual book pretty heavy.. thats why


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

Well I tried and failed. I used double sided tape and I do not think I put it on thick enough. I used a thin tape that I already had at the house and used 3 layers in the suggested areas. It was hard for me to tell how thick those scott's squares were that you used so i guessed maybe about the same thickness. One thing I noticed is that there are several plastic posts the fit into holes in the dash. These could be causing my noises too. Usually those holes are felt lined. Not int his case. I was actually surprised they weren't! My MKIV jetta had similar holes, all lined with stick on felt. I am going to go to pat catans and try to find some thin sticky felt circles to put in these holes.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

My dealer told me that my metal clips are making the rattle since you can hear it when the bezel is off as well. They ordered new clips for me so we'll see when it comes in.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

My dealer ordered a whole new cluster for me because they could not get the right clips to replace the clips only.

Should I let them change the cluster because of the rattle?
They have always been great in resolving my issues.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

milan187 said:


> My dealer ordered a whole new cluster for me because they could not get the right clips to replace the clips only.
> 
> Should I let them change the cluster because of the rattle?
> They have always been great in resolving my issues.


 Just to update if anyone cares. 

I let the dealer change my cluster for a new one. 
Everything is perfect now, no rattle. 
The trim is very tight as well, has no move like it did before. 

I thought it was overkill to replace the instrument cluster for a rattle but glad the issue is solved. 
Totally quiet car now and happy with the dealer. They don't give up on issues.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Sad to say this, my ~2k CC is starting have slight rattle coming from the area as well :facepalm:. I made sure it's not coming from my key chain (turned off music and took off key chain). It's a waste of my work time going to dealership and request + installation of it. I'll be also going to perform this task. :banghead:


----------



## skarjukas (May 10, 2013)

*Any chance still have those pics?*

The picasa links are already broken. Would you still have somewhere those pics to share how to remove and fix the dash rattles? Been to the dealer a dozen times and lost the hopes already; would rather attempt to fix myself. Thanks


----------



## donner454 (May 11, 2013)

its a vw, get used to it. otherwise felt your whole interior


----------

